# Sticky  VAG Installed Options Decoder



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Here is a link to a decoder that will identify the installed options on your VW.
http://igorweb.org/equidec/Default.aspx
Actually I believe it is supposed to work on all VAG product lines.
The codes are three digit alpha numeric and can be found on a sticker located in the trunk of the vehicle or in your owners manual. (Like the one below.)








Enter each code seperated by a semicolon, and click decode to generate a list of installed options. (eg. 1G9;1XX




_Modified by just4fun at 10:39 AM 1-27-2010_


----------



## Friendship7 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: VAG Installed Options Decoder (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Here is a link to a decoder that will identify the installed options on your VW.
http://igorweb.org/equidec/Default.aspx
Actually I believe it is supposed to work on all VAG product lines.
The codes are three digit alpha numeric and can be found on a sticker located in the trunk of the vehicle or in your owners manual. (Like the one below.)
Enter each code seperated by a semicolon, and click decode to generate a list of installed options. (eg. 1G9;1XX

Thanks!
equidec seems to have a VIN decoder as well, if you don't mind giving your serial number.
http://igorweb.org/vindec/Default.aspx
PanEuropean published a more detailed VW VIN Decoder chart for 2007, but I haven't seen anything newer.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...r.pdf
I once printed a master list of Eos production codes. If I find it again, I'll post it here.
Edit: FAQ is my friend.
Understanding Eos Production Codes
Production codes for 2007 Eos
EosCodesR4.pdf
_Modified by Friendship7 at 10:52 AM 2-10-2010_
quailallstar over in the Volkswagen Lounge posted about a new ETKA like web service. It's very nice, but some of the production codes it has for my Eos don't match the options descriptions from the 2007 MY sales guide








I'll check with my dealer Friday to see what's going on.








Partslink24.com-provides your cars production date, equipment and parts look up for FREE. Like ETKA 


_Modified by Friendship7 at 8:57 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*New VCDS Release 10.6*

For those of you who have the Ross-Tech vagcom program on your lap top or desk top computers be advised:

There is a new version available to include the newest Eos vehicles

To download version 10.6, go to 

http://www.smartauto24.com/index.php?main_page=ask_a_question&products_id=262


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*New VCDS Version 10.6.4*

New release available at Ross-Tech. 

10.6.4 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*11.11.5 download*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html


----------



## JIMTI (Sep 6, 2016)

*link for installed options decoder*

Hi, none of the links still work in this thread, but I found THIS ONE that does work, it's on PlanetVAG.com


----------

